# Black Silicon Sealer?



## berdjm (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi everyone i just took my first leap into smoking this weekend and purchased a Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Triple Combo Grill.  Decided to burn it in and noticed that it leaks virtually everywhere. 

I decided to buy the LavaLock tape gasket for the doors but I also need silicon to seal all the connections as well.  After reading up it seems that the popular one is the the Red RTV at 650 degrees that everyone is using. 

My question is if there are any products i can use in Black.  From what ive seen, everyone mod with this looks super messy, and i want to retain the cosmetic integrity with a black silicon.

Would appreciate any advice or opinions, l look forward to joining this smoking community!


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

If your'e talking about between the firebox and the cook chamber you could use the lavalock tape there as well.

For RTV seals I use the Permatex high heat black RTV. I use it on my doors when they have a slight leak.


----------



## berdjm (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok thanks i might us the lavalock on that connection as well. but it has various places it leaks where the tape cannot be used.  Can you link the specific RTV you use?  i found the permatex one but it said its up to 400 degrees.  Is that enough?


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

If it is on the cooking chamber yes.


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

https://www.permatex.com/products/g...m-oil-resistance-rtv-silicone-gasket-maker-4/


----------



## berdjm (Jul 6, 2017)

ok, most of the leaks are on the firebox though, what are my options there?


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

If you cannot get the lavalock tape to work I would live with the leaks.
How bad are the leaks?


----------



## berdjm (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm tempted to take a picture and show you.  The Firefox is two pieces top and bottom and bolted together.  There are some significant gaps around it.


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

Take some pics maybe I can one up with something. :)


----------



## berdjm (Jul 6, 2017)

cool ill post a pic as soon as i get a chance.  i was thinking of buying loctite rtv just for the firebox.  its rated at 625 degrees.  thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loctite-374...ash=item5d4b47526e:g:DooAAMXQrhdTTfnV&vxp=mtr


----------



## kam59 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have never used it but I cannot see you reaching much over 625° on that firebox.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 10, 2017)

kam59 said:


> If your'e talking about between the firebox and the cook chamber you could use the lavalock tape there as well.
> 
> For RTV seals I use the Permatex high heat black RTV. I use it on my doors when they have a slight leak.


I saw that stuff....it's not food safe


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 10, 2017)

berdjm said:


> Hi everyone i just took my first leap into smoking this weekend and purchased a Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Triple Combo Grill.  Decided to burn it in and noticed that it leaks virtually everywhere.
> 
> I decided to buy the LavaLock tape gasket for the doors but I also need silicon to seal all the connections as well.  After reading up it seems that the popular one is the the Red RTV at 650 degrees that everyone is using.
> 
> ...


I would not worry about cosmetic appearance bro.....the shitty firebox will probably lose its paint after the first burn. And make sure whatever you choose is food safe. More important to be functional than looks.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 10, 2017)

kam59 said:


> I have never used it but I cannot see you reaching much over 625° on that firebox.


Mine did....melted the RTV....had to take it apart and have it sand blasted as it was putting chemical smells in my meat. A full weber chimney of charcoal is what did it. If your temps go over 275, you are easily over 700 in the firebox. That is how bad these smokers are. They do not have any consistency in heat. Stay away from any RTV. If you do not have it welded together like I had mine done, Use the oven rope method. When I had mine welded together, it was not as simple as you might think. The unit had to be grinded first along the edges of the main cooking chamber. The outer disk pieces of the cook chamber are not welded at all on the outside. It's tac welded in 3 or 4 locations on the inside and the outer part is a metal bond like a low temp JB-Weld. Yes the Okalhoma Joes are glued!!! This is where the "damage to unit" on the disclaimer comes into play. Too much heat the unit cannot handle much.


----------



## kam59 (Jul 10, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> I saw that stuff....it's not food safe


Years ago "Permatex Red" was listed as 'Food Safe". When I noticed it no longer listed and was wondering about the black I called and talked to technical support about it. Off the record they pulled the status simply because they no longer wanted the liability. The black is the same make up as the red it was just never listed, I have been using the High Temp black on my doors since that conversation back in 2008. I can see if you let the cooker breach the melting point you would have problems. Like I said I only use it for cooking chamber door seals and they aren't reaching anywhere near melting point.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 10, 2017)

kam59 said:


> Years ago "Permatex Red" was listed as 'Food Safe". When I noticed it no longer listed and was wondering about the black I called and talked to technical support about it. Off the record they pulled the status simply because they no longer wanted the liability. The black is the same make up as the red it was just never listed, I have been using the High Temp black on my doors since that conversation back in 2008. I can see if you let the cooker breach the melting point you would have problems. Like I said I only use it for cooking chamber door seals and they aren't reaching anywhere near melting point.


I think this guy wants to do it around the firebox


----------



## kam59 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah I know. The silicone he found was 625 deg I would use the lavalock gaskets there instead. He was going to post pics of where he wanted to use it but they aren't up yet. He is not talking about where the cooker mates to the firebox I believe.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 10, 2017)

he needs to use the stove rope or weld.....that is the message that people need to get plain and simple. I don't even trust the lavalock stuff. I like helping people but can only go so far. I life I have found that people always cut corners to save on costs. However I take my BBQ more seriously nowadays and I no longer own the shitty OKJ units. I new have two originals and a thick metal Old Country. Life has been great ever since. Constant heat without fluctuating. Winter time is a complete joy to cook and it get to -5 degrees at times yet these guys retain the heat.But then again the cookers will easily hit 200 in the sun.


----------



## kam59 (Jul 10, 2017)

Before I commit to rope gasket or weld is the only option I would prefer to see what he is trying to seal. I build all my cookers and have fixed plenty of the lesser brands. I'll hang around and see if he posts pics. :)


----------

